# In place of aromasine



## Redrum1327 (Feb 1, 2014)

Been doin a lot of reading and gonna do a lot more before had but thinking about a test c cycle and I am able to get my hands on everything I need besides aromasine so what could I use in place of it ?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 1, 2014)

Aromatose sorry auto correct !


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2014)

Aromatose? You mean Aromasin... Its also under the name exemestane.  If you can't get that look for arimidex (anastrazole).


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ya I had I right the first time ! Would I use that like 3wks into cycle or after and how much ? I'm just tryin to get all my ducks in a row and learn all the in and outs before hand


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 1, 2014)

Have asin on hand.  Dont take medicine if you are not sick, meaning keep on hand for if sides arise.....i had to start at 12.5 e3d, when i was on cycle.  Never had to bump higher.  And yes you run through pct.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok so only if sides come into gotcha so have it on hand with my pct. Thanks again guys for being patient even if I'm akin dumb ?s just wanna make sure I am going about everything right

This is what I've come up with so far.correct me if anything wrong.

Test c 500wk 250 mom thurs for 12wks
Hcg 250iu same days as test starting wk 3 and stopping 2wks prior to pct 
Pct
Clomid 50/50/25/25
Nola 40/40/20/20 
Armidex only if needed 
Any suggestions on adding 25mg dbol ed during this ?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 1, 2014)

...dbol at beginning of cycle. Two weeks prior to first test dose.
Helps boost gains for ouls to become active.
Id double to 50mg daily.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 3, 2014)

Do I need to bump up my clonid to 100/50/50/25 and nolva to 60/40/20/20 if I decide to go with the dbol and if sides arise and I only have the nova and armidex how would I work that in and at what mg ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 3, 2014)

Redrum1327 said:


> Do I need to bump up my clonid to 100/50/50/25 and nolva to 60/40/20/20 if I decide to go with the dbol and if sides arise and I only have the nova and armidex how would I work that in and at what mg ?



if i was u i would keep it simple ..dbol is very harsh as much as u hear how great it is..and it is great but harsh..stick with 12-14 weeks of long ester test.Pct is 2 or 3 weeks after your last pin clomid 50mg for 4 weeks..Run your AI if u get blood work and your e2 is high or if u feel itchie nips..or take the safe route and start a low dose AI around week 2 or 3


----------



## Metalhead1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> if i was u i would keep it simple ..dbol is very harsh as much as u hear how great it is.and it is great but harsh..stick with 12-14 weeks of long ester test.Pct is 2 or 3 weeks after your last pin clomid 50mg for 4 weeks..Run your AI if u get blood work and your e2 is high or if u feel itchie nips..or take the safe route and start a low dose AI around week 2 or 3



Agreed. Simple is best.

Start your ai if start to get bloated or itchy nips like mentioned above.  lol happened to me on my first cycle long ago when i was trying to dial in my ai dose. I tried aro e3d and that shit didnt work. I got bloated as **** so i take that shit daily now


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Redrum1327 said:


> Ok so only if sides come into gotcha so have it on hand with my pct. Thanks again guys for being patient even if I'm akin dumb ?s just wanna make sure I am going about everything right
> 
> This is what I've come up with so far.correct me if anything wrong.
> 
> ...



I don't see much of a point in adding dbol at 25mg and if this is your first cycle I'd suggest leaving it for the next one. This is what is suggest:

1-12 Test cyp 500mg/wk split in two injections
1-14 HCG 500iu/wk (250iu twice weekly) stop HCG ~4days before PCT
1-14 adex (.25mg/EOD) or aromasin (12.5-25mg/ED) and adjust as needed via bloodwork

14-18days after your last injection begin PCT
clomid 50/50/25/25
Nolva 40/40/20/20


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 3, 2014)

ya your prolly right had to enquire anyways thanks


----------



## riprockwell (Feb 3, 2014)

I agree with Doc.  Always run your AI from the beginning unless you know your body and know you don't need it.  Always better to keep the horse in the barn rather than chase it across 3 counties.


----------

